# Sex as a hobby



## vdem1

So how about it guys? Can sex be a hobby? Not necessarily fucking but all things sexual. Sex topic discussions, researching sex, porn, thinking about sex, thinking about sexual exploits, future plans regarding your sex life, masturbating etc. Not to mention if you do have partner/s-planning new fun sexual things to do, thinking about what you have done and want to do, etc

What operationally defines something as a hobby? Can sex fit into that equation?

A friend of mine and I were discussing this and I think sex can totally be a hobby. 

Person 1: What hobbies do you have?
person 2: I love to play my guitar
person 3: I like to go horseback riding and play croquet
valisa: I like to fuck. O.O

Mind you this is something I would TOTALLY say because it would be a fantastic response LOL


----------



## sparky

lol yeah I'd say it's a hobby. Is it just a past time done for pleasure and relaxation and not your main occupation?


----------



## vdem1

hey hey hey there sparky, I wasn't saying it's MY hobby. I'm just asking CAN it be a hobby? LOL 

but I do kind of consider this my hobby hahaaha (not my ONLY hobby, but one of them hahah, the one I spend the most time thinking, discussing and doing haha) I use to do phone sex so it USE to be an occupation I suppose. I also use to teach sex ed to high risk youth a few years back. I also use to teach about consent while I was a rape crisis counselor. 

IDK man..the sexuals, I decided to just embrace the shit LOL


----------



## sparky

Hey I'm not judging you or anything. 

Are sex ed teachers and rape counselors in the sex industry? I thought that was only like porn stars, strippers, prostitutes and stuff.


----------



## vdem1

LOL I wasn't saying you were judging-I was just fucking around. BUT listed in the initial box-I mentioned just discussing sex/sexual things. There are A LOT of rape survivors that have questions about sex, though rape isn't about SEX as it's power and control, denying that it doesn't impact a person's sex life would be completely fucking nuts. and sex ed is all topics around sex-from STDS, protection, consent, the deed itself and random informational goodness.I wouldn't consider either of those to be in the sex industry BUT they are sex related

Suppose I should have better explained myself.

Basically, sex has ALWAYS been a huge topic of conversations, even when speaking with virgins. I even wrote a 20 page term paper on masturbation BOOYAA and got an A ::take a bow::


----------



## Jive

Not sure who normal human activities can be hobbies.
I know there are "foodies" which I guess it a legitimate hobby.

Just funny to think about.


----------



## vdem1

Jive said:


> Not sure who normal human activities can be hobbies.
> I know there are "foodies" which I guess it a legitimate hobby.
> 
> Just funny to think about.


 
My ex gf is a foodie. She is a Chef by trade and goes to a ton of restaurants and such trying different things, guessing which ingredients they use, compares them to other places, then tries her own techniques at home. She is all into pairing and food convos, new creations etc. I would say that is a hobby for sure. It's her passion, what she does. My mom, also a chef, did something similar. I suppose that is a hobby too, never even thought about that, but it is.


----------



## Raging Bird

It's a hobby for me. It's interesting to be a dude and thus the pursuer. You learn a lot about people by seeing what they respond to and what engages them sexually and emotionally. I'm fascinated by human personality and identity, and I like going out on different nights and saying "I'm going to be this person tonight." Some nights I'll drink and be boisterous and outgoing, some nights I'll do K and be emotional and intense, some nights I'll do molly and really try to bond with people. It's really interesting to see what type of girl responds to what. 

I'm also obsessed with evopsych and spend a lot of time reading about human mate preferences and mating systems. So I guess if sex isn't a hobby for me I don't know what is.


----------



## EphemeralStick

Its totally a hobby! Especially when you factor in all the possible kinks and toys that go into it. Hell there are even BDSM conventions so that has to mean something. At this point I'll have sex with any sort of guy, if he strikes my interest. Big guys, little guys, tall guys, short guys, black guys, asian guys, middle eastern guys, white guys, middle class guys, crusty guys, business guys, fat guys, skinny guys. GOTTA COLLECT THEM ALL! 
(totally a hobby)


----------



## Tude

hehe - totally a personal pleasure here.


----------



## vdem1

For me, it's not just the act of intercourse that makes it a hobby. It's also learning more about all things sexual, even weird ass fetishes, joking about it, history of sex and sexual acts, general discussions (not necessarily flirting but just talking about it), new toys that are out, even STDs and safety factors, relationship/intimacy dynamics, how its changed/evolved/devolved, WHY it's changed, I like to know other people's views, share experiences...etc. 

MIND you, yes the act itself I've made into a hobby-serious shit, what do I do if there's nothing else to do, fuck myself or fuck one of my lovers LOL. 

I've realized the way that I am, I also attract similar people. ALL of my friends are fucking horn dogs-doesn't mean we fuck or anything (my best friend is a dude soooo that's not really happening LOL) but it's always a topic that comes into conversation. THe horniest fuckers I know are my female friends ahahhaah, let me tell you, in the past people always talk about men being the ones with massive sex drives or being more open about sex but damn girls get INTO IT hahahaha. 

<3 ladies <3


----------



## vdem1

EphemeralStick said:


> At this point I'll have sex with any sort of guy, if he strikes my interest. Big guys, little guys, tall guys, short guys, black guys, asian guys, middle eastern guys, white guys, middle class guys, crusty guys, business guys, fat guys, skinny guys. GOTTA COLLECT THEM ALL!
> (totally a hobby)


 
hahahaha I am totally inthe same boat (replace guys with gals) but yeah, I completely DO NOT discriminate what so ever. I am actually pretty impressed with my sexual diversity hahaha. That's the key point, if they pique my interest-it's on. OH man, and if they have similar interests and can make me LAUGH-FUCK YES that shit is GOLD.


----------



## EphemeralStick

Bath houses also help the sexual hobbyist, though I'm not sure if they have straight or lesbian bath houses. Never had to do much research into that area haha.


----------



## Matt Derrick

EphemeralStick said:


> Bath houses also help the sexual hobbyist, though I'm not sure if they have straight or lesbian bath houses. Never had to do much research into that area haha.


 
bath houses still exist? in america?

totally entertaining thread by the way, i'm on the "yes it's definitely a hobby" side of the debate.


----------



## vdem1

EphemeralStick said:


> Bath houses also help the sexual hobbyist, though I'm not sure if they have straight or lesbian bath houses. Never had to do much research into that area haha.


They only have them for gay dudes


----------



## vdem1

Matt Derrick said:


> bath houses still exist? in america?
> 
> totally entertaining thread by the way, i'm on the "yes it's definitely a hobby" side of the debate.


Yeah they have them in pretty much all major cities. 

Haha glad your digging the thread. This sprouted bc of an entire convo me and a friend had when I told him I don't really had hobbies. Apparently, I do. Lol


----------



## EphemeralStick

Matt Derrick said:


> bath houses still exist? in america?


 
Oh they do. Theyre raunchy places that have terrible lighting and guys boning in public areas, all over the place. Its kinda funny. If you start doing anything remotely intimate with someone flocks of less than desirable guys appear to watch. like moths to a flame or a bad accident. its both hilarious and creepy at the same time!


----------



## Matt Derrick

EphemeralStick said:


> Oh they do. Theyre raunchy places that have terrible lighting and guys boning in public areas, all over the place. Its kinda funny. If you start doing anything remotely intimate with someone flocks of less than desirable guys appear to watch. like moths to a flame or a bad accident. its both hilarious and creepy at the same time!


 
wow. im a little blown away. where does one find such establishments?


----------



## vdem1

OOOOH Look at matt, trying to get in on the goodness. Yes, inform mattski where he can find them hahha. Matt if you head down to so cal anytime soon, I can direct you to a few. LOL My buddy hits them up regularly-he's a pretty good looking dude too.


----------



## Matt Derrick

ha, yeah yeah i knew that was coming


----------



## vdem1

LOL hey man, if they had them for chicks, best believe I would be the first one diving into the pool of pussy. BELIEVE THAT ONE hahahaha. 

ALTHOUGH I will say, Two of my lovers have agreed to an orgy. I'm just going to find one more girl and just....imagine. ALL. GIRL. ORGY. 

OOOOOOH MYYYYYY GGGGOOOOOODDDDD -it's what i've been preparing myself for my ENTIRE life. 

picture if you will, diving into a bed of nice soft pillows, I dive onto this warm welcoming bed and all these pillows bounce into the air then fall on and all around me. NOW replace pillows with NAKED WOMEN! FUUUUCK that's whats up


----------



## EphemeralStick

I just had probably the most hilariously awesome image put into my head with that. Well done. And yes Matt, there be bath houses in almost every major city. Look up Steamworks Chicago in your spare time. That place is my jam.


----------



## vdem1

EphemeralStick said:


> I just had probably the most hilariously awesome image put into my head with that. Well done.


 
operative word being AWESOME. hahahahaha.


----------



## deleted user

EphemeralStick said:


> Oh they do. Theyre raunchy places that have terrible lighting and guys boning in public areas, all over the place. Its kinda funny. If you start doing anything remotely intimate with someone flocks of less than desirable guys appear to watch. like moths to a flame or a bad accident. its both hilarious and creepy at the same time!



Ya two of my gay friends went to one in san fransisco and said the left laughing


----------



## Earth

Nice !!


----------



## PotBellyFatGuy

hobby? it's first and foremost a business. whether it's porn (someone was paid to make that clip), or going out on a date (you are buying something like food), money is exchanged. even if you just have sex with your partner, you still want some food afterwards or something and that costs money. so that's a good thing. sex stimulates the economy. i am a fan of pornhub. one day, i will make a tshirt with the pornhub logo and under it write "member since puberty." i have loved sex since i was about 7 or 8 years old or something. would sniff used panties from the lady next door. always loved the smell of pussy and a girl's asshole. and yes i would have orgasms as a kid but no sperm comes out. then i finally found porn magazines (hustler) with friends from the 6th grade. today of course, as a kid, i would see porn right away online. no one is gonna stop me. sad and funny thing is all these idiot parents who think their kids are angels. most 12 year old boys and up see and use porn regularly. shame that society calls it taboo. it's happening and will continue happening. the internet is for porn. i know the topic is sex but sex is not accessible for most ppl. for various reasons but porn is.

bathhouses were famous in new york city. they also led to massive spread of hiv. they are all shut down now. at my gym, well one of them, the nysc at shore parkway in brooklyn, mostly italians frequent there and guys would regularly have sex in the sauna or the hot tub (yep, the gym had a hot tub). i am not gay and that's a turn off but imagine if guys and girls could have sex after a workout just like that? yes, even women just want a good sexual session time to time. they don't always want or need the romance. at my current gym in midwood on kings highway in brooklyn, the sauna was shut down because russian guys were going at it. these types of establishments (like a gym) have replaced past bathhouses of new york city. in real new york city (manhattan), there's a lot more activity and right there in the open.

see this link: https://ephemeralnewyork.wordpress.com/tag/aids-in-1980s-new-york/

you can see plato's retreat here: https://www.google.com/search?q=Pla...8vKAhUFGB4KHW3bC6sQ_AUICCgC&biw=1436&bih=782#

funny story here: when i was 20 or something, i met a russian girl (she was 32) and went to her house to have sex. her husband was upstairs. we had sex in the hallway of her home and then went to pergament (a store like home depot). we went into the women's bathroom and had sex there. some lady came in to put on makeup and she freaked out. whole store came there to see what was happening. hilarious. manager luckily told me to leave. he was gonna call the cops. very lucky he let me and the girl go. i had no money for a hotel room.


----------



## Rob Nothing

sex seems to be in the media and in every day conversation since the beginning of time, so must be some kind of hobby, after a fashion, for most.


----------



## salxtina

I just want to say that today, I think I found the absolute silliest porn in existence, and laughed more than I have in months.


----------

